# Just me? (halloween)



## Blue eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

I ran some errands today and saw a neighbor with Halloween decorations all over her front yard - skeletons, spiderwebs, jack-o-lanterns, etc.

--not Fall-themed decor, mind you.

It's not even October yet 

Maybe I'm just old-fashioned, (or just getting old, lol) but when I was a kid, you wouldn't see a single halloween decoration in someone's yard until October 30. 

But decorating in September? :?

Anyone else think this is a bit early?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 19, 2012)

There's been Christmas decorations out in stores for a few weeks already.. Soon we'll have Easter decorations up in July. I really don't get it.


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 19, 2012)

I kind of get it. The earlier you buy stuff, the cheaper it is. And it kind of eases you into the holiday, rather than just BAM, everybody has their decorations up. I'm in England though, and Halloween isn't a big deal for us so there isn't much about.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, I understand that the stores sell the stuff earlier and earlier. I thought that actually decorating one's front yard already is just way early when it isn't even October yet. :confused2:


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 20, 2012)

I wouldn't do it in September, but I love Halloween (and all holidays) so I like to start decorating about 2wks before..unless it's christmas. our christmas tree goes up the sunday before thanksgiving or the day after thanksgiving, depending on our schedules lol.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 20, 2012)

oh got i love holidays i love decorating i usually like to spend the wole day of halloween or the day before decorating thanksgiving i always throw 2 thanksgivings and then christmas i love going nuts i have hannukah with my family and then christmas with my friends and then also with my bf's family and i decorate cook and go all around crazy. 
decorations are nice but then when they are too early for me i always feel like awww now ive een it for too long and its no longer a surprise when i was a kid that was my favorite part of trick or treating that i woudl get to see how everyone decorate and the pumpkins. now i just hand out candy dress up do decorations and i carve 2 pumpkins prior to halloween and then i carve 2 while people are trick or treating people will gather around and watch its really fun


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 20, 2012)

Our house looks like that all year round


----------



## MiserySmith (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not religious.. so I don't celebrate Christmas or that stuff. I DO love Halloween though, ever since I was a kid. I know a lot of people that decorate for Halloween early, not necessarily in September though! Usually a week or two before. I wouldn't mind seeing some cool set ups extra early though because Halloween is just great. All the candy, spooky stuff, parties.. It's awesome.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 20, 2012)

We put out decorations up about a week before Halloween. Halloween stuff have only been out in the shops this past week. Some people just love holidays though and could have decorations up all year round. I'm like that. I've had planned what I'm dressing up as for about a month now, plus I've already started to plan out what I'm getting everyone for Christmas!


----------



## bethepoet (Sep 20, 2012)

Nobody ever puts decorations up over here unless they're having a party.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 20, 2012)

It bugs me to no end that all the stores have to put out the stuff way ahead of the event.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 20, 2012)

Love Halloween but it's still a bit too early to decorate 

I do have my fall flag out front with a boy and girl scarecrow and a couple of potted mum's. I am so done with the summer and heat that comes with it


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 21, 2012)

Ugh same Maria. I've been waiting for fall since winter ended, and yet it's still in the 80's here. Way too hot for me. -.-


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2012)

*CosmosMomma wrote: *


> Ugh same Maria. I've been waiting for fall since winter ended, and yet it's still in the 80's here. Way too hot for me. -.-


Yeah, we were at 106 today!! Definitely not feeling like Fall


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> It bugs me to no end that all the stores have to put out the stuff way ahead of the event.


it doesn't bother me with most stuff, but valentine's day and easter have all that scary pink... ugh.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 23, 2012)

I used to think it was a little crazy to start advertising Thanksgiving and Christmas so early, but it doesn't really bother me anymore. It's a warm & fuzzy thing for me. Granted, it would be ridiculous to have the decorations up all year, but late September is a good starting point for thinking about it, and Halloween is really a good kick off, so I can understand the people who want to start early.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 23, 2012)

I was at WalMart 4 days ago in 103 degree heat walking by faux xmas trees in the garden dept--


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> I was at WalMart 4 days ago in 103 degree heat walking by faux xmas trees in the garden dept--


 Rather hard to get in the Christmas spirit while sweating, eh?


----------



## cheryl (Sep 24, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> It bugs me to no end that all the stores have to put out the stuff way ahead of the event.




Yep..it annoy's me as well....since we don't do halloween here in Australia...it's just easter and christmas that they bring stuff out way ahead of time....it's irritating cause christmas will finish and about a month after the shops bring out the easter stuff...


----------



## missyscove (Sep 25, 2012)

In celebration of the start of fall I put some leaf and pumpkin window clings on my whiteboard on my bedroom door. I figured they were okay since they were more fall themed than halloween themed.


----------

